# My Go Big or go Home Equipment list



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Since my setup is pretty much done for now... I figured I will post up what I currently have in the HT.

Speakers:
(3) JBL 2360A horns with EV DH1A drivers (selling)
(3) DIY 1/4 Pie bass bins with EV woofers (selling)
(4) JBL 8320 surround speakers
(4) JBL 8340 Atmos channels
(2) Danley DTS-10 subs

Preamp:
Yamaha CX-a5100

Room Tune Processor/crossover
(2) MiniDSP DDRC-88M (selling)

Power amps:
(2) Crest Audio CM 2208 8x200 amps (for my front 3 channel bass bins, 4 surround channels, and 4 Atmos channels (selling)
(1) Yamaha P7000s 2x950 (for subs)
(1) Yamaha XM4080 4x80 (for front 3 channel horns) (selling)

Sources:
Sony PS3
Xbox One
Pioneer BDP-80FD
(2) i3 NUCs with Samsung BR player/ripper (selling)
UnRaid 20TB NAS

Video:
Panasonic AE8000 projector (selling)
Darbee Darcet
Panamorph UH-480 Anamorphic lens (selling)
SeymourAV 180 (195" diagonal scope screen)


Misc:
Redmere HDMI Cables
Monoprice 12 gauge speaker wires
Monster Signature HTPS7000
(2) Furman power conditioners
ISY-994i (Home Automation controller
(4) INSTEON 2634-292 (heavy duty outside outlets for amp turn on)
Samsung Galaxy Tablet for control
(2) APC UPS for Computers, and projector

This is pretty much the way it will stay until I...
A: upgrade my NAS (currently looking for a 12 bay case to upgrade the NAS)
B: Upgrade my projector (something around 4k-5k lumen, and affordable)
C: Upgrade my front 3 speakers (Danley Synergys)
D; Upgrade to DIY IcePower Amps


----------

